# Circuito con diodos, como verificar cual conduce?



## decioaccietto (Ene 22, 2009)

holas, como va? nuevamente por aca con dudas sobre este circuito.
tengo que fijarme cual diodo conduce o si los 2 conducen o si ninguno conduce, se me complica porque no se que hacer con la fuente de corriente.. 
desde antemanos gracias   , en el otro posto me dieron mucha ayuda.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 22, 2009)

para resolver esto solo necesitas ayuda de ohm y del teorema de superposicion.

D2 conduce
para D1 habria qe hacer cuentas

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2009)

En un circuito enredado, donde no sea evidente cual conduce y cual no, no te queda otra que ir suponiendo un  estado (conduccion o no conduccion del diodo), resolviendo para esa condicion y verificando las polaridades o la direccion de la corriente en cada diodo --> en los que no se cumpla --> resolver de nuevo con el estado contrario en esos diodos.

En ese circuito, debido a la fuente de corriente, *siempre* va a conducir un diodo. Es bastante evidente que D2 conduce, si no fuera asi no hay problema, se empieza suponiendo y se verifica de acuerdo al resultado. --> Empezas asumiendo que D2 conduce y D1 no. 
--> Entonces el voltaje en los extremos de la fuente de corriente seran V = 0.005*2000 = 10V
--> El mismo valor que la fuente de tension --> *efectivamente D1 no conduce*.

*Si la fuente hubiera sido de 7V* --> D1 quedaria polarizado en directa --> conduce --> el ejercicio terminaria calculando la corriente en los dos diodos, que seria Id1=1mA  Id2=4mA   


Manonline:  Superposicion solo se puede usar con elementos lineales, y aca tenes diodos.


----------



## piolosv (Ene 22, 2009)

lm


----------



## Manonline (Ene 22, 2009)

gracias por el dato, fue casi sistematico lo mio, me hiciste poner a pensar en vacaciones jajaja.

no tuviste en cuenta la caida de los diodos, asi que supongo que los consideraste ideales

salu2,
mano.


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 22, 2009)

mm.. gracias, pero seguen el libro D1 conduce y D2 esta en corte.. como puedo estudiar la fuente de corriente?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> no tuviste en cuenta la caida de los diodos, asi que supongo que los consideraste ideales


En generall esos ejercicios son con elementos ideales salvo especificacion contraria. Ya veo que este era con diodos reales   

Saludos.


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 22, 2009)

era con ideales!.. perdon :$ me olvide de decir eso


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2009)

decioaccietto dijo:
			
		

> mm.. gracias, pero seguen el libro D1 conduce y D2 esta en corte.. como puedo estudiar la fuente de corriente?


Para que eso pase la fuente de tension tiene que tener la polaridad al reves de lo que pusiste.


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 22, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> decioaccietto dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay dos circuitos, uno como el que puse, y otro como decis con la fuente con polaridad invertida..


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2009)

decioaccietto dijo:
			
		

> ...Hay dos circuitos, uno como el que puse, y otro como decis con la fuente con polaridad invertida..


   Crees que la solucion es la misma?


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 22, 2009)

no no..el libro pone los 2 circuitos, y el otro (con la fuente con polaridad invertida), y dice que verifiquemos, y esa es la solucion que da.. yo me confundi cuando lei la respuesta :$


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 23, 2009)

entonces.. suponiendo que la fuente estubiera con poladirad invertida.. como se haria el calculo?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2009)

Lee de nuevo el mensaje #3 y deci que es lo que no entendes.


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 23, 2009)

suponiendo que la fuente estubiera con poladirad invertida, que d1 conduce y que d2 no conduce..  como hago ese calculo?, no entiendo como es el calculo de la fuente de tension y la de corriente..


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2009)

Si supones que D1 conduce y D2 no, el circuito equivalente es un solo bucle --> la corriente en el bucle es trivial debido a que incluye una fuente de corriente y calculando la tension correspondiente en D2 se ve que queda polarizado inversamente --> OK, no conduce.


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 24, 2009)

muy bien, muchas gracias!.. ahora tengo algunas dudas..
a)¿siempre que alla una fuente de corriente en una malla sera esa la corriente , sin importar si hay una fuente de tension y resistencias?
b)¿como se calculan los -5 voltios que pasan atras del diodo?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 24, 2009)

> a)¿siempre que alla una fuente de corriente en una malla sera esa la corriente , sin importar si hay una fuente de tension y resistencias?


Si fuera diferente no seria una "fuente de corriente" (Hablamos de una malla como 'esa').



> b)¿como se calculan los -5 voltios que pasan atras del diodo?


     Sumas la caida en la fuente de tension y en la resistencia con el signo correspondiente:
VD2 = Vfuente + Ir*R = -10 + 0.005*1000 = -5


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 24, 2009)

MUCHAS GRACIAS EDUARDO! me has matado varias dudas.. siempre que tenia una fuente de corriente se me complicaba (salvo que tubiera en paralelo con una resistencia..)..


----------

